# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1с8.1 + Sql 2005 x64 + Server 2008 R2

## agera

добрый день, имеется вот такая связка под сервер 1с 8.1. Скажите пожалуйста где чего читать и качать т.к. при создании бд ругается на хасп. Все возможные кажется варианты емуляции испробовал.

*НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux* *Скрытый текст*
СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------


## Fargo

> 1с8.1 + Sql 2005 x64 + Server 2008 R2
> добрый день, имеется вот такая связка под сервер 1с 8.1. Скажите пожалуйста где чего читать и качать т.к. при создании бд ругается на хасп. Все возможные кажется варианты емуляции испробовал.


Попробуй вот это:
http://depositfiles.com/files/p5hp4xxcm

----------


## agera

пока опробовал все на Windows 7 x64 клиент при запуске конфигуратора говорит : "НЕ ОБНАРУЖЕН КЛЮЧ ЗАЩИТЫ"

----------


## aobuhov

Вот посмотри темы похожие
http://forum.ruboard.ru/archive/index.php/t-9655.html
и
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ight=Vista_x64

Сам на дняж этим занимался. Поломал всё, кроме терминального входа. При терминальном входе при запуске пишет "Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!". Люди советуют заменять библиотеку backend.dll в директории
Program Files/1cv8/Bin/ 
Даже есть выложенные пропатченные библиотеки под разные платформы http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=25173 
Но у меня ничего не получается с терминальным доступом!!!
Если кто расскажет в чём дело, буду крайне признателен. У меня стоит Windows 2008 Server R2 + 1с 8.1.15.14.

----------


## agera

на 7ку все стало на ура. Спасибо всем.

----------

